# My Pics from the Day



## steve0 (Dec 27, 2009)

Had a really good day at Waxstock today, so thanks to the organisers for arranging it.

Here are some photos from the day..


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr

And of course - one of the Swirl Police..


Untitled by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice pics ! Any more of the swirl police lol !?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics very nice i see you even a few rear shots as well LOL


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

:doublesho 'swirl police'..how did i miss them..


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

some really manky cars there,honestly you would think they would have cleaned them......:LOL


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Who won the showdown btw?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Loving that Golf GTD - that's my idea of the perfect car! 

Oaft - the Swirl Police..........ding dong!


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

My photos


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a few from a set I've put together after today's snapping.


waxstock-18 by matt303uk, on Flickr


waxstock-15 by matt303uk, on Flickr


waxstock-10 by matt303uk, on Flickr


waxstock-22 by matt303uk, on Flickr


waxstock-28 by matt303uk, on Flickr

Full set here


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Nice photo,s matt303


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

matt303 said:


> Here's a few from a set I've put together after today's snapping.
> 
> 
> waxstock-18 by matt303uk, on Flickr
> ...


You got my mug scrubbing away in that set :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

sistersvisions said:


> :doublesho 'swirl police'..how did i miss them..


Quite easily - hard spotting needles in a haystack!
Need more pies they do, then you'd see them. :devil:


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr Singh said:


> You got my mug scrubbing away in that set :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I'll be pulling the photos off my other half's camera today I'll let you know if there's any of your car on it.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

It was nice seeing the swirl police i must say


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

PJS said:


> Need more pies they do, then you'd see them. :devil:


:thumb:


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Some nice pics there, i'll get some of mine up soon.


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

My 4 movie


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Nice pics Steve, what settings where you using for indoor? ISO 800 or am i totally wrong? still getting to grips with indoor pics


----------



## steve0 (Dec 27, 2009)

Phil H said:


> Nice pics Steve, what settings where you using for indoor? ISO 800 or am i totally wrong? still getting to grips with indoor pics


To be honest I stuck with aperture priority, and let the camera do the rest. You can see the exact settings in the exif data on Flickr if you're really interested, although my technique might not be the best to learn from.

Most of my photos had post processing done to achieve the right exposure and saturation levels, some were far too dark and colourful before..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

There are some fantastic pics on this thread!


----------

